# Need GBA Emulators



## Timothydavis (Apr 7, 2020)

Hello Everyone. First of all, I want to say that this is my first post in this forum. For the last couple of days, I was looking some GBA emulators for my iPhone 5s. I don't know much about this. Guys, can you help me with this? Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Timothydavis (Apr 7, 2020)

So, after lots of searching on Google, I found this. Many GBA emulators are mentioned for android, ios, etc.


----------

